# Uneven Udder



## PotterWatch (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think my doe is bred though it is possible. She is about 1.5 yrs old. I have a young buckling (about 8 months old) in with the girls though we haven't seen any mating behavior and he is still a bit short to accomplish the job. This particular doe's udder is getting bigger but only on one side. One side is about the size of a baseball while the other is still teeny tiny. The teat on the enlarged side is bigger than the other side as well. I've never seen this in a doe before. Could she be bred and just filling out lopsided or might something be wrong?


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 2, 2014)

first of all an 8 month year old buck is totally capable of breeding a doe.  without seeing a picture of the doe if she isn't bred then perhaps she has a precocious udder.  this happens sometimes before a doe is bred or freshens.  its best not to milk her to level the udder.  just keep an eye on her


----------



## PotterWatch (Aug 2, 2014)

I know he is capable as far as sexually mature enough. He's just much smaller than my does and I'm not sure he can reach without standing on a couple phone books, lol. I'll try to get a picture of her udder tomorrow.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 2, 2014)

look in the barn to see if you can find that missing phone book, lol.  i had a 7 month old stud colt breed the neighbors mare even though he was half her size.  he convinced her to stand on the down side of a hill while he stood on top.  must say neighbor was not pleased.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> look in the barn to see if you can find that missing phone book, lol.  i had a 7 month old stud colt breed the neighbors mare even though he was half her size.  he convinced her to stand on the down side of a hill while he stood on top.  must say neighbor was not pleased.



x 2.  They will usually figure out a way to make it happen. Just look at the "mini's where they are crossing a Nigerian Buck to a standard doe.


----------



## PotterWatch (Aug 3, 2014)

Hopper's lopsided udder:

















My eager buckling Rufus (who I think needs a name change to Elvis based on his awesome hairdo).


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 4, 2014)

Our doe's precocious udder was lopsided,  but she freshened (over a yr later) with an almost even udder, and after birth it has been even ever since. It looked just like your picture.

She also might be bred, but time will tell!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 5, 2014)

agree with fullhousefarm,  looks like a precocious udder to me too.  i have a yearling doe that looks just like hopper right now and i know she isn't bred.  having had precocious milkers before they, in my experience, are above average milkers when they do freshen.  again unless the udder is hot, painful and swollen just leave her alone.  don't be tempted to try to see if there is milk in there.  that opens her up to infection.  good luck


----------

